# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Smart-Clip2 تحديثات :  Smart-Clip2 v1.24.00. It's a Sony. Unlock and IMEI Repair!

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Smart-Clip2 Software v1.24.00 is out!*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Big Sony Update*  We are glad to announce a release of *Unlock*, *IMEI Repair* and  *Wrong Code Counter Reset* functions for  *Sony Xperia C / C4 / C5 Ultra / E4 / E4g / M5* smartphones.  *Supported devices:*  *Sony Xperia E4g / Calla SS
♦ E2003
♦ E2006
♦ E2053 Sony Xperia E4g Dual / Calla DS
♦ E2033
♦ E2043 Sony Xperia C / Pelican
♦ C2304
♦ C2305 
♦ S39h Sony Xperia C4 / Cosmos SS
♦ E5303
♦ E5306
♦ E5353 Sony Xperia C5 / Lavender DS
♦ E5533
♦ E5563 Sony Xperia C4 Dual / Cosmos DS
♦ E5333
♦ E5343
♦ E5363 Sony Xperia C5 / Lavender SS
♦ E5553
♦ E5506 Sony Xperia M5 / Holly SS
♦ E5603
♦ E5606
♦ E5653 Sony Xperia M5 / Holly DS
♦ E5633
♦ E5643
♦ E5663 Sony Xperia E4 / Jasmine SS
♦ E2104 
♦ E2105 Sony Xperia E4 Dual / Jasmine DS
♦ E2115 
♦ E2124*   Key Benefits:  ♦ Most wanted solution on the market 
♦ No need to buy expensive unlock codes from the server & wait for 2-5 days anymore 
♦ "0" attempt left / Counter blocked phones are supported!
♦ Unlock of all levels of codes is supported
♦ Locked phones with “codes not found in database” feature is supported
♦ All operators are supported
♦ Instant service without any limitations 
Root required. Tested on devices running Android 4.x / 5.x
You can find our easy-to-understand unlocking manual in the "Help" section of الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].
This solution is included into الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] activation.   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

